# SS grade CRS



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

check out these shrimp:
http://www.assaaqua.com/gallery/A 022.jpg
http://www.assaaqua.com/gallery/pic 037.jpg

I just wanted to share, I hope i can get my shrimps to breed that white someday, lol


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

it' going to be a long time if your planning to breed lower grade crs into that level. Silane (i think is the person that took those two pictures), a member here has these shrimps for sale i believe and he ships to the US


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol i know i wasnt serious i just wanted to show the pics


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

That ain't coming cheap..


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

they look evil to me!


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I think those shrimp are UGLY! I would'nt let them in my tanks even if they were given away for FREE! Looks too much like a worm or beetle grub which infest the lawn.

Just because something can be accomplished, even though it may be difficult and time-consuming to do...does'nt mean it is a GOOD thing....or even a beautiful thing. Like extreme weightlifters on steriods; takes a lot of work and commitment .... BUT looks far too unnatural.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I like them but they hardly warrant the name Crystal RED shrimp any more....
(or the price tag  )


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

I actually like those shrimp, but they may be too much for most people's pocket books.


----------

